# Using Pico and 0.3 ss316 coil properly.



## blackheart (5/11/16)

Hi guys this is my first foray into temp control and not sure how to use properly,i cannot seem to lock it to resistance as i believe i must do.Does it tell you when locked because i do not see temp protection pop up on screen as i was told.Please help at wits end now.


----------



## Strontium (5/11/16)

Run that coil in wattage mode


----------



## Andre (5/11/16)

Are you using the correct coil for TC?


----------



## blackheart (6/11/16)

Hi @Andre they are the new 0.3 eleaf ecl coils rated at 60-80W ss16 and was told they work better in temp control.


----------



## blackheart (6/11/16)

Just to add if i run said coil in wattage mode there is no vapor and very airy it feels like i am vaping with mod off.


----------



## JsPLAYn (6/11/16)

Temp control is more for built coils and nt commercial coils.. run it in wattage mode


----------



## Andre (6/11/16)

blackheart said:


> Hi @Andre they are the new 0.3 eleaf ecl coils rated at 60-80W ss16 and was told they work better in temp control.


According to the eleaf site, those were designed for wattage vaping. Their dedicated TC coils are 0.15 ohms and are in Ni and Ti. I have an idea your mod will only automatically pick up these TC coils and take you to temperature mode on the go. However, if I remember correctly, you should be able to do TC manually by inputting the TCR for SS 316. Maybe download their manual here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

